# slowly hating apple and itunes more and more!!



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

so just bought the new dawn of the plant of the apes through itunes on my laptop. now my laptop is a decent spec. bought with the intention of then connecting the hdmi lead to my laptop and watching it through my tv.

press play and a message pops up saying..

Dawn of the plant of the apes cannot be played in HD.
to play Dawn of the planet of the apes your computer must have windows 7 and a built in display that supports HDCP. 
so iv just wasted £9.99 for a film i cant watch unless i use my ipad. well isnt that just great! 

any tech ppl out there know a way round this. :wall:


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

When you plug your TV into your laptops I would go into SYSTEM PREFRENCES > DISPLAY > TV and play around with the resolution settings and see if that helps it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

You could've bought it on DVD or Blu ray for that price?? i know that defeats the object slightly


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mattwilko92 said:


> When you plug your TV into your laptops I would go into SYSTEM PREFRENCES > DISPLAY > TV and play around with the resolution settings and see if that helps it.


 i have done that and its 1080p max setting. Wont play at all on that or anything lower.



danwel said:


> You could've bought it on DVD or Blu ray for that price?? i know that defeats the object slightly


 i could of but i couldn't be boverd to go to the shop. I was just sat down and all of a sudden wanted to watch it. Never had this problem buying films through itunes before.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> so just bought the new dawn of the plant of the apes through itunes on my laptop. now my laptop is a decent spec. bought with the intention of then connecting the hdmi lead to my laptop and watching it through my tv.
> 
> press play and a message pops up saying..
> 
> ...


Ditch windows altogether and go all Apple. I've not looked back for almost 3 years. Just my preference of course..


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Does your TV HDMI input and laptop HDMI output support HDCP? If either do not then you are stuck. If they both do support HDCP you also might need to test the TV with other sources and the laptop with other screens (or other HDMI inputs if your TV has more than one) to see if the problem is related to one device or the other. Also don't plug in the HDMI cables with devices powered up, you will often see a small spark jump between the lead and the port if you do, and there is a small but real possibility that this can cause damage to your TV and/or the source.


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Dixondmn said:


> Ditch windows altogether and go all Apple. I've not looked back for almost 3 years. Just my preference of course..


Even though I despise Apple's business practices, if you 100% swap over to them IE buy an AppleTV... No issues.

Just need to replace all your kit with Apple stuff.

Or what I do, keep iTunes for activating iPods/iPhones for people and taking backups. Use decent programs for everything else


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Dixondmn said:


> Ditch windows altogether and go all Apple. I've not looked back for almost 3 years. Just my preference of course..


 unfortunately that's an expensive fix and one I can't afford to do.



shl-kelso said:


> Does your TV HDMI input and laptop HDMI output support HDCP? If either do not then you are stuck. If they both do support HDCP you also might need to test the TV with other sources and the laptop with other screens (or other HDMI inputs if your TV has more than one) to see if the problem is related to one device or the other. Also don't plug in the HDMI cables with devices powered up, you will often see a small spark jump between the lead and the port if you do, and there is a small but real possibility that this can cause damage to your TV and/or the source.


Just checked the web and my laptops hdmi out does support hdcp.
So I now need to check if the to does. 32 led Samsung smart TV.

A spark from the hdmi ? Never heard of that one before. Maybe a 13amp plug not a hdmi though.


----------

